# Rat Rescue



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anyone here know of a Rat rescue in Florida?

If not, Do you know of one that will ship the rat(s)?

Please Respond if you do. I wanna look into it.

And do you know of one that currently has hairless rats and ship?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Join the Florida Rat List, there are often oops litters and rats being rehomed posted in there.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

the what list? 

Is there a webpage?
Please send a link if so.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Florida Rat List

Though, just so you know, no reputable rescue or breeder will adopt out to a feeder breeder :/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Night said:


> Florida Rat List
> 
> Though, just so you know, no reputable rescue or breeder will adopt out to a feeder breeder :/


Ooops, missed that Night. No they won't.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll concur... Most rescues (including my own) wouldn't adopt out to a family that is currently breeding rats for feeders.

Some may see that as unfair, but think of it from our point of view - how do we know that the rats we adopt out won't be used as breeders?  We are in the "business" to get these rats that often have come from horrid conditions into good homes.

I commend you for wanting to rescue... Obviously, I encourage that.  

But given the "business" of your family, most rescues can't trust that the rats they adopt out won't be bred, or will be kept in the best conditions.


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll second? No. Third? No. Fourth that! 
Why don't you just rescue from your garage?


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Well I could understand if he was looking for a place to send some of the rats at his home so that they wouldn't be killed...I don't know what feeder breeders do with the rats that are too old to breed/be used as food so perhaps he was looking for a place to send some of the older rats so they wouldn't be killed...that would be a good thing to get him hooked up with a rescue then...

Emy


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

i have decide to get as many as i can from my garage and i realize that now about the whole buisness thing. thanks you guys.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Trust me - the ones in your garage will be every bit as fun and lovable as the ones from the rescue places.


----------

